# Saddle bag for English saddle?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Does anyone have a specific saddle bag they'd recommend for an English saddle? It could be either a dressage saddle or a jumping saddle. I don't know, maybe it doesn't even need to be a saddle bag, just some sort of thing that can hold a few necessities for a short trail ride: a couple of halters and lead ropes (I don't want to do the bridle over halter thing), a hoof pick, a couple of small bottles of water. Hmm, I guess my phone, too, unless I wear cargo pants.

I've googled it an I see there are a lot of options, so what I'm looking to get out of this thread is a recommendation something that hopefully someone has used personally and liked.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

There's a couple of different saddle bags out there that work for english saddles. I can use my Snugpaks (no longer made) on either my western saddle, my dressage or my treeless Ghost. I've heard Stowaway makes a good pack, and I've heard lots of good things about Horse Bums (but not having a need for another set of packs, I haven't spent any money on those)

I don't know if you're likely to fit a halter in a pommel pack, along with a lead rope. Most of them are pretty small, and meant for necessaities. A rope halter might fit, but a lot of people who tend to use pommel bags are probably using snap-on halter bridles anyway (my favorite kind of bridle) so it's kind of a moot point.

Your phone NEVER goes in the saddle bag. Ever. I always ride with a Horse Holster, even if it's just puttering around the trails on the ranch where I'm probably within screaming distance of the barn owner's house or the house that belongs to their son. Always leave the phone on you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I have Mai Paks, but that’s not made any more either. I hear people complain about the current quality of Stoaway (apparently used to be better) but people seem to like Horsebums. I think I just saw on FB that they might be stopping taking orders soon, but not sure if temporary or permanent. I would look into theirs.

I agree with @CaliforniaDreaming that I would never put my phone in saddle bags. I wear a hi vis vest year round and it stays in there.

There are lots of design options depending on what you need to carry; mine has a thin zippered pocket on the top of the withers where I keep baling twine, a travel pack of Kleenex, a hoof pick and some treats. It has two large side pockets, one zippered and one not. They both can fit a regular sized plastic water bottle. If I only carry one water bottle, I can fit a rope halter and a thin, short lead rope if I am creative in how I fold it all up. I sometimes ride in a bitless side pull, so would bring the halter if it was a longer ride, and sometimes ride with a bridle with no cavesson and a rope halter underneath, lead attached.

I dont have many great pics of my horse tacked so this is kind of hard to see, but I think this probably has the halter in the (photo) left side and water bottle on the right








Mine is about as small as you’ll see in endurance since I am just doing short intros. This is me holding @phantomhorse13’s horse Link, and hers are roomier. @QueenofFrance08 probably has some suggestions too.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll second the halter bridle combo. Absolutely love them. https://www.statelinetack.com/item/australian-outrider-leather-bridle-halter-combo/E017035 BRN/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=Cj0KCQjw18WKBhCUARIsAFiW7Jz43GMr4nYJUgh3TcgBvVvOeaONGYsW8Dpw-kGj7SiUyXjwmDXgUXoaAqWKEALw_wcB


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I used to just use standard western saddle bags behind my English saddle, and run twine forward to the D rings. Could run the twine under the stirrups and not even know it was there. Did the job!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Following! Was just looking for some compact saddle bags myself so I'm curious about recommendations. 

Oh, and I love my halter bridle combo. I have the one with the clip on bit piece. Works like a charm. I often dismount and let Rusty graze at the end of a ride so I take it off and just snap it to a D-ring on my saddle while he snacks. So easy to get on and off.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

My sister had some rings attached to the back of her dressage saddle and can put some saddle bags on, we have never used them yet.
I have a small/med pouch that I put a ring on and attach it with a double headed snap to the ring on the pommel and carry first aid supplies, wire cutters a thin rope, hoof pick and also I can attach a water bottle holder on the other side of the pommel if I want.
Also I have a saddle pad with pockets on each side. If I use this I make sure it's loaded equally on each side to prevent slipping one way or the other.
My phone is always in a small pouch that I attach to my belt so it will always be with me if horse and i part company, hopefully I won't land on it when I fall off. Hasn't happened yet, phone always survives.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

For those that have the halter/bridle combos with the snap on/off bit, how do you put the bit back on (when the halter/bridle is on the horse)? Do you snap one side on and put the bit in and then snap up the other side, or do you have both snaps undone as you put the bit in and then do them both up?


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

For bags, I have a Stowaway pommel bag because it is all I could find in NZ. The fabric is very thin, so I can see how they could not hold up so well as mentioned by @egrogan (the Horsebum ones look much more sturdy). I have actually not got to use mine yet because I have not been able to go back to the group I was trail riding with since I purchased it. I got it because I wanted to carry mainly some water and some first aid things on the trail rides we were doing (up to 5 h). I decided on a pommel one because I did not want to be reaching around behind me.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Snap one side then put bit in then snap the other. I do not have quick release on the reins so do carry a lead.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

MeditativeRider said:


> For those that have the halter/bridle combos with the snap on/off bit, how do you put the bit back on (when the halter/bridle is on the horse)? Do you snap one side on and put the bit in and then snap up the other side, or do you have both snaps undone as you put the bit in and then do them both up?


I have both sides undone when I put the bit in. I stand on the left of the horse's head, and pull up on both sides so the bit goes in his mouth. Then I do up the clip nearest to me first, then the one on the other side. Easier for me than doing up an entire bridle because I'm short. I can reach the clips on the side of his head far more easily than I can pull something all the way up and over his ears. I just use the halter part to catch him in the field like I would a normal halter, tie him with it for brushing and tacking up, and slide the bit in last. I've shown our 10 yr old lesson kids how to do this and they can manage just fine whereas they also struggle getting a bridle over the ears because of their height and less developed motor skills.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK I'm definitely going to get one of those halter / bridle things. I just need to find the extra bits I got for Pony. I bought two last time, since he tends to chew them up after a while. But when I looked for them over the weekend, I couldn't find them. Grr.

Another question -- how about a light backpack for the rider instead of a bag for the horse?

Unusually for me, I've kind of jumped forward with our trailering plans and I'm hoping to take them for a trail ride in two weeks. So unless I get my act together ASAP and get saddle bags ordered, I probably won't have them before we leave. 

Although I do think I could manage some sort of bag that was just attached with baling twine.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@Acadianartist which horse(s) of yours does this halter / bridle combo fit? It seems come in only one size, and the questions and answers on the site are saying it runs big, and that even at the smallest setting it was too big for a QH.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

MeditativeRider said:


> For those that have the halter/bridle combos with the snap on/off bit, how do you put the bit back on (when the halter/bridle is on the horse)? Do you snap one side on and put the bit in and then snap up the other side, or do you have both snaps undone as you put the bit in and then do them both up?


I prefer snap-on browband halter bridles myself.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t know if someone already mentioned this, but I have a small woven blanket that goes under the pad that has pockets in it. I love it!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Knave said:


> I don’t know if someone already mentioned this, but I have a small woven blanket that goes under the pad that has pockets in it. I love it!


Like... a horse blanket? A bed blanket?
???


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It’s a pad. Let me show you if I can find a picture.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here you go.








Excuse the jumping form; it just showed the saddle pad pockets well. Bones wasn’t sure what we were doing in that moment. Lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I remember why he did that! I was letting the girls take him over the little jump, and one of them got scared and pulled him off, and then he was scared, so I had to stop him from selling out. He was super young. Lol


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Another voice to stay away from stowaway. I have one that is three years old - just before the quality took a nose dive, and while the seams haven't split, the zipper pull tabs come off all the time, which is pretty annoying.
So I treated myself to some HorseBums . I got bigger ones (the bottle holders accommodate 40 oz bottles), as I bring quite some stuff along. But they don't take up more room than my stowaway and they were bouncing less the first time I tried them out.
A great alternative are Trekk-ETT bags. Jamie does an awesome job - the bags are custom made according to your saddle too. Hers are just a little too small for my "bring all but the kitchen sink" approach.

And I LOVE my snap on bridle, aka where the browband snaps onto the halter.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> @Acadianartist which horse(s) of yours does this halter / bridle combo fit? It seems come in only one size, and the questions and answers on the site are saying it runs big, and that even at the smallest setting it was too big for a QH.


That's weird. It fits Rusty, but is very adjustable. I don't find it big at all. He has a bigger head than say, Harley who is an Arab, but he's not a huge horse, standing under 15hh. 

I got it from Two Horse Tack.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have seen people ride with a backpack, I wouldn't like it for myself as I think it could affect your balance if something happened. I have a lousy sense of balance so maybe not so bad for others.
I have used a fanny pack as the centre of gravity is lower. And I mentioned that I have a saddle pad with pockets that is handy, just be sure to pack each side equally so it isn't inclined to slide.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> I have seen people ride with a backpack, I wouldn't like it for myself as I think it could affect your balance if something happened. I have a lousy sense of balance so maybe not so bad for others.
> I have used a fanny pack as the centre of gravity is lower. And I mentioned that I have a saddle pad with pockets that is handy, just be sure to pack each side equally so it isn't inclined to slide.


1. They make cantle saddle bags for English saddles.









English Cantle Saddle Bag


Check out the deal on English Cantle Saddle Bag at Chicks Discount Saddlery




www.chicksaddlery.com





2. @Woodhaven I rode Bareback so I learned to carry a knapsack — load the water bottles evenly or it just might make you tipple off the horse, lollol


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I have not tried riding with a backpack or fanny pack/bum bag/hip pack myself, but have ridden with people who did and found they moved around a bit on their back too much when trotting.

On the trail rides I have been on, these are the options I have seen people with for carrying things:
– Cantle bag. The one I saw was not like the English cantle bags that slot on the back of the saddle. I can't remember it's exact setup but it slipped quite a bit side to side.
– Back pack
– Fanny pack/bum bag/hip pack
– Saddle blanket with pockets
– Leg sling? Not sure if this is what you call it, but a bag that attaches to your thigh. This one was big enough to hold a water bottle.

Before I got a bag, I just used a cycling top that has three pockets in the back (one with a zipper). I could carry food and my phone but not water.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I prefer snap-on browband halter bridles myself.


How do those work? Does it have a piece that has both the bit and browband and you take that entire part off?


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> I've shown our 10 yr old lesson kids how to do this and they can manage just fine whereas they also struggle getting a bridle over the ears because of their height and less developed motor skills.


I will join the 10 year olds with my less developed motor skills. Honestly, I am all thumbs when it comes to getting the bit in and bridle on at the same time. It makes me anxious every single time.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

MeditativeRider said:


> I have not tried riding with a backpack or fanny pack/bum bag/hip pack myself, but have ridden with people who did and found they moved around a bit on their back too much when trotting.


^^^^Something I forgot about — most folks ride trotting horses - I have Walking Horses so there is no bouncing around.

Plus I had years of practice at loading my backpack to know how to keep things even. Somewhere in my far away past, I could ride several hours without carrying anything but a hoof pick in my jean pocket. I still wonder how & why I had to evolve from that to carrying “the kitchen sink”🤯


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

MeditativeRider said:


> How do those work? Does it have a piece that has both the bit and browband and you take that entire part off?


Here's a pic when I was fitting the flower hack (and obviously needed some more tweaking). But to remove the bridle you unsnap the button at the brow band and pull off the complete bridle...
VERY easy and fast.
With the halter bridles where the bit clips into rings on the cheek pieces I always felt there was too much extra movement... Maybe that's just me, though...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@ACinATX Bridle Halter combos can be purchased at most endurance tack places like The Distance Depot and I think @phantomhorse13 has a friend that makes beta tack.

Riding with a backpack makes your back sore and tired after a very short time no matter how lite the items inside of it. This is just going to be a short ride right? Try not to overthink it and not over prepare. If the park has a designated riding area the trails are most likely pretty groomed and in good shape. You may want to put a halter under your bridle for your first ride out but many many trail riders do not ride with a halter under the bridle (myself included) I feel like I know you from your posts and see that you are a person that likes to be educated and prepared but I think in this case it may take some of the joy out of driving your own truck and trailer to a nearby trail and just trying to enjoy. Remember you are doing this because you like riding your horse!

You can purchase a horse holster for your phone, put a small bag on the front of your english saddle and have plenty for your ride. I got my bag from Jeffers Equine and it fits the front of my saddle well and holds just a few things (hoofpick, small insect spray and any maps I need) I know Stateline Tack sells english pommel bags as well.

Have fun! We can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

MeditativeRider said:


> How do those work? Does it have a piece that has both the bit and browband and you take that entire part off?












Yeah, here's mine. It's pretty much just the bit hanger/cheek pieces and then the browband which loops around the halter crown and snaps back to itself. I can use it with a rope halter or a beta-biothane halter. I've got 2 in turquoise, one which has his bit and then the other one has his S-hackamore.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Another vote for staying well away from Stowaway. The bags in the pic that @egrogan shared of Link are Stowaway packs from about 10 years ago - back when they were actually made well. The current material is thin and shreds easily; Phin's (new) saddle bags didn't even make it through my spring training rides without needing to be repaired!! I will buy from Horse Bums or Trek-Ett next time I need bags.

I ride with a snap-on headstall as I am too uncoordinated to use a halter-bridle; I cannot get the bit in the horse's mouth and snap it on even with a quiet horse. I like having a rope halter under my headstall anyway and my reins have scissor snaps so I can easily move them over to the halter.

Riding wearing a backpack is a form of torture IMO. I do so occasionally to transport small loppers out for trail maintenance and hate every moment.


----------

